# outdoor exercise ideas?



## Rebecca DUK (Apr 13, 2022)

Hey, hope everyone is doing well! Since the weather has been slowly getting better is there any outdoor exercise anyone's enjoying?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2022)

Gardening and walking.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 13, 2022)

Trampoline!!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 13, 2022)

Nothing better than walking, also in garden fair bit at this time of year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 14, 2022)

Great question @Rebecca DUK 

My dogs need walking at least a couple of times a day, and I’m lucky to be within fairly easy reach of both pretty dockside/harbourside street walks, and also open green spaces.

I guess my bike will get a bit more action over the summer months, but that tends to be more functional transport than leisure / entertainment.

It’s a while since I’ve been able to find time for going for a run, or to get the golf clubs out!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 14, 2022)

taking y yoga mat outside and doing yoga in the garden instead of indoors.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 14, 2022)

I used to do more cycling and running than I do now because my knees hurt more these days. I've been doing lots of swimming instead but that has been at an indoor pool. Open water swimming usually starts at the end of April, the water still tends to be a bit cold, it gradually warms up during the summer.


----------



## helli (Apr 14, 2022)

It's the traditional walking running and cycling for me.
But I'd give a big shout out to my (80 year old) Mum and friends who every week, throughout the year meet up for Tai Chi outdoors. When they've finished their tai chi program, they get out their garden chairs and flasks for coffee and a natter. So, it great for core strength, balance, flexibility, socialising and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 14, 2022)

Walking mostly and shifting horse manure (filling trailer loads by hand and delivering to customers and barrowing into their gardens). It is good for back and abdominal muscles as well as arms. 

With walking, I think it is important to really swing your legs and set a good regular pace and get your heart and lungs working a bit harder rather than just a saunter or stroll and once you get fitter, look to incorporate hills or flights of steps if you can, but maintain the same rhythm as on the flat rather than slow up. Getting a bit sweaty and out of breath is good. 
I live at the bottom of a valley with a mile long hill in each direction.... one very steep, the other a little less so, so far me hills are obligatory but great for keeping you fit!


----------



## Gwynn (Apr 14, 2022)

Walking on the beach....a lot


----------



## Docb (Apr 14, 2022)

Exploring the local public footpaths - amazing the places and things you come across.  Did five miles this morning on field paths and bridleways and then caught a bus back.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 14, 2022)

As I've mentioned a couple of times, I took up Tai Chi last summer
So far I've only done it in the church hall with the class or in my own living room, but I made a New Year Resolution to do it in the park on my birthday at the end of April - which is rapidly approaching!

Even though I live in an old, run down, industrial town I've been walking around the local paths & streets, and intend returning to longer walks as the weather improves
You can find interesting odd corners wherever you go, and those obscure paths that all towns have

I do Tai chi each morning, and some half forgotten Canadian Airforce Exercises in the afternoon, just before tea

Incidentally, a friend completed his target for the Lockdown - he walked on every footpath, street, lane, road & bridleway within a 5 mile radius of his house


----------



## Drummer (Apr 14, 2022)

My knees are bad and my flexibility problematic some days, but the trampoline is a soft surface which allows me to bounce, roll around, stretch and fold in ways I would not be able to do on a hard surface, so it keeps me mobile.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 15, 2022)

A combination of walking and Pilates to keep mobile and flexible works for me.  We do one full day of walking and the rest of the week it is just walking into town and back 20 min each way.


----------



## BeeBusy (May 6, 2022)

Walking and running.


----------



## wass71 (Jun 11, 2022)

I love swimming in the local lido, I also like a walking beach workout


----------



## picitup (Jun 21, 2022)

I like cycling.  I got my bike for free from a local neighbourhood site.  The front tyre was perished from being outside, but an easy fix.  Since I started cycling, I no longer like walking.  It's too slow lol.  Personally, I prefer to be on an actual bike rather than one in a gym as you can go places and explore.  Like some of the previous posters it's fun to go down roads you've never been before.
I'm just building up my stamina after a long break  my old route was to travel to the sea front where there's a long cycle path.  Right up to the north end of the town, then the south end and back home.  This was just over 8 miles which was quite a good workout.  Right now I'm just doing a mile a day until I get in shape again.
The bike needs a bit of a service - cables have corroded a bit so that's another job.

The family came down and we went swimming.  I'd forgotten how much fun it was so I'm thinking of starting up again.  I love swimming under water.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jun 21, 2022)

picitup said:


> I like cycling.  I got my bike for free from a local neighbourhood site.  The front tyre was perished from being outside, but an easy fix.  Since I started cycling, I no longer like walking.  It's too slow lol.  Personally, I prefer to be on an actual bike rather than one in a gym as you can go places and explore.  Like some of the previous posters it's fun to go down roads you've never been before.
> I'm just building up my stamina after a long break  my old route was to travel to the sea front where there's a long cycle path.  Right up to the north end of the town, then the south end and back home.  This was just over 8 miles which was quite a good workout.  Right now I'm just doing a mile a day until I get in shape again.
> The bike needs a bit of a service - cables have corroded a bit so that's another job.
> 
> ...


Which town is that?


----------



## picitup (Jun 21, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> Which town is that?


It's Deal in Kent, not far from Dover and very close to the sea which I like.  I serviced my bike this afternoon which took ages.  The brakes were sticking and were difficult to free, but all greased up now.
I went for another 1 mile ride and could feel my thighs after yesterday.  Tonight my back's stiff, but no pain, no gain lol.

Keep Smilin'

Steve


----------



## Gwynn (Jun 21, 2022)

Greased up brakes ? Hmmmm


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jun 21, 2022)

picitup said:


> It's Deal in Kent, not far from Dover and very close to the sea which I like.  I serviced my bike this afternoon which took ages.  The brakes were sticking and were difficult to free, but all greased up now.
> I went for another 1 mile ride and could feel my thighs after yesterday.  Tonight my back's stiff, but no pain, no gain lol.
> 
> Keep Smilin'
> ...


Excellent stuff.  Just sent the little Google man along to take a look and looks fabulous.  All the best getting up to your target distance - take it steady and gradually build the distance is your best plan I'd say.


----------



## picitup (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you.  For the exercise, I don't push myself, just do what I can and in time I'll naturally be able to go further as I'm 63 it will take some time, but no rush.  Softly softly.... 
Cheers

Steve


----------



## picitup (Jun 22, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> Greased up brakes ? Hmmmm


Hehe badly worded by me.  Not the brake blocks, but the hinges and cables. Aaaaaaghhhhh.......


----------



## Gwynn (Jun 22, 2022)

It's just the English language. It is full of ambiguities etc. Great fun tho


----------



## picitup (Jun 22, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> It's just the English language. It is full of ambiguities etc. Great fun tho


To quote Monty Python, there's nothing wrong with a bit of word association football 

And for all you relative kiddy winkies, here it is:


----------

